# Alsace Region Best Bits



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok so Im just roughly planning a summer trip starting probably towards the end of May.

We havent really dont the Alsace region so my vague plan was Calais or Dunkerque, down through Champagne (not fussed about drinking the stuff), St Dizier (some good lakes apparently) Then on to Colmar and the Alsace region. From there we will eventually go through the Black Forest, Lake Constance and down to Austria and maybe Slovinia.

What I would like to know is what is worth seeing in the Alsace region. We are big into scenery but also interesting towns and villages and definately rivers and lakes. Whats it got to offer?

Thanks
BD


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

personally I consider the Champagne region, landscape-wise at least, as rather boring. Alsace, however, is completely different. Here just a small number of suggestions:

Don't miss Mount Sainte-Odile, the view from the top (and the drive towards it) is just stunning. I don't know if it still is possible, but in former times MHs overnighted on the car park on top. (Though you would probably reconsider in a thunderstorm ...)

Then there is the Route des Crêtes and the Grand Ballon.

Rivers you will not find that many, mostly creeks. Of course, the eastern border of Alsace is formed by the mighty River Rhine, which is however in this area more a civil engineering marvel than a natural river.

And regarding towns and villages you will be simply spoiled by choice: Kaysersberg, Riquewihr, Molsheim, Ribeauvillé, just to mention a few. And don't forget the city of Strasbourg.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Alsace is a wonderful part of France and my wife and I had a great time there in September 2010. I would certainly recommend Haut-Koenigsbourg castle
http://www.haut-koenigsbourg.fr/en and you can view a report of our trip including photo's at http://harrysafari.com/Alsace Index.html

Harry


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow - where to start! Alsace is one of the most stunning patrs of France in my view. We were fortunate enough to live in Germany for several years, just across the border from Alsace. So we had many opportunities to visit (especially at weekends back when German shops closed at lunchtime on Saturdays!)

Probably the best known town in the classic Alsace wine region it Riquewihr. Yes, it is beautiful, but also gets very touristic. Kaysersberg is in many ways just as attractive, and slightly less grockle infested. Kaysersberg also has a very good municipal campsite. 

Hunawihr is a less known village, just a few miles from Riquewihr, which has a charming unofficial "aire" just down the road from the spectacular hilltop church. We planned to stay there for one night, and ended up being there for four nights as the location was so great and you could easily reach many other places within a short drive. 

So enjoy Alsace - once you visit, you will want to go again. And don't be too dismissive of the Champagne region. Reims itself is not so great (although the opportunity to visit some of the caves below the major wine producer premises is not to be missed). But little villages like Ay are very attractive, and there are some nice aires in the region. In fact, Alsace and the hilly parts of Champagne are very similar scenically. I would see Champagne as a good half-way house if you want to pace your journey across France a bit. But Alsace is easily reached in one day if you don't mind the drive and are willing to pay the autoroute tolls.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. As usual great information. Just what I needed. Will do some further research tonight over a few beers.

Alsace and champagne are the only two regions we haven't been to although I did go to champagne with mum and dad when I was 15. I nearly died of food poisoning in Riems!

I reckon 2 or 3 days getting to Alsace at a slow pace and if there is stuff worth seeing along the way a bit longer.

Like the sound of parking up the mountain. That's our sort of thing.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

It probably won't coincide with your trip, but on the Whitsun bank holiday weekend there is a festival in the very pretty town of Wissembourg. It's well worth going to if you are in the area. Also, do try the tarte flambée / Flamkuchen, a kind of thin pizza topped with onions, bacon and cream. It's delicious. There's a tiny bit about our trip to that area on our blog Charlie Dog Came Too.

Have fun!

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Lesley. Is that spring bank holiday June 4th? It's doable if mrs d gets her finger out. I want to go mid may but for reasons unbeknown to me she thinks we won't be ready. I dont know what she's on about. Put scooter on, chuck in a few pairs of shorts, lock house. Drive away. Simple!


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

I must agree with the earlier responders. Alsace is a great place to visit and tour. From what I have seen, it's also incredibly motorhome friendly.

I have two brothers, a nephew and many friends living in the small wine producing town of Barr, located on the Route du Vin d'Alsace between Strasbourg and Colmar and intend to visit the region myself in the RV (for the first time) in May, en route to Italy. 

I've done Dunkirk - Barr in 7 hours by car (Fiat Panda toad) by the most direct route through Belgium and Lux and onto the French motorway system to Strasbourg. I'll be taking it a lot easier next time, but will probably use the same route.

mango


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

The Wissembourg Pentecost festivities are Sunday 27th & Monday 28th May. The diary of events for the festival doesn't seem to be on the town's tourist website yet - WissembourgTourist Office

I did stumble upon this via Google - which might be useful if you want to see what else is on during your visit - Alsace Calendar of Events (It's in French, German and English).

Tell the wife to start packing. The Champagne style fizz at the wine stalls - crémant? - was lip smackingly good.

Lesley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Barry

I would endorse what other have said about Alsace - lovely area. Don't forget that just across the Rhine is Baden Baden - good aire there (but no services). And rather than going via Champagne area why not head through Belgium & Luxembourg, stop off at Han Sur Lesse (see recent posts about the place), and fill up with cheapest diesel in Europe on the way through Lux. :idea: Then down past Nancy etc, all can be done without tolls.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again. Not sure we will make 28th but we will if I get my own way. Was going to go through France rather than Belgium as we were going to stop off at st dizier lakes for a bit of rowing! Well that an the fact I'm sick of paying top wack over here for decent French cheese!

Alsace sounds great. Can't believe we have missed it so far especially since we did the moselle and black forest last year.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

hi barryd
agree totally with the other posts alsace is a lovely area, we stopped on the Kaysersburg aire which is right on the edge of town you can visit the other areas from there, nice aire with facilities bus stop right outside, oh and theres the storks on top of the tower if you like a bit of bird watching, we are however going further down towards verdon gorges it was your blog that did it  8)
cheers des


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thanks. As usual great information. Just what I needed. Will do some further research tonight over a few beers.
> 
> Alsace and champagne are the only two regions we haven't been to although I did go to champagne with mum and dad when I was 15. I nearly died of food poisoning in Riems!
> 
> ...


Ciao Barry, just to second the parking at Mt. Saint Odile. Should be some photos from there in my MHF gallery somewhere. Don't miss out Colmar or Selestat.
enjoy,
eddied


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. Its all looking good. Just wish I could get away tomorrow now!



turbodes said:


> hi barryd
> agree totally with the other posts alsace is a lovely area, we stopped on the Kaysersburg aire which is right on the edge of town you can visit the other areas from there, nice aire with facilities bus stop right outside, oh and theres the storks on top of the tower if you like a bit of bird watching, we are however going further down towards verdon gorges it was your blog that did it  8)
> cheers des


Hope you dont get Vertigo!! 

I love it there and will probably go back this summer as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cant find any reference to the parking at Mt. Saint Odile but there is an Aire about 8 miles away. No reference on the campingcarinfos site as well so I wonder if its still possible to park up there.

The Route des Cretes looks great. I drove some of it on the google earth driving simulator this morning. It all looks pretty high up. Looks like a few aires and parking spots along the way and I think its right up our alley. 

Some nice towns and villages to visit as well. I think we could spend quite a bit of time in this area. Only problem could be the weather as a lot of its high up and its going to be early June.

Thanks again.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Eguisheim*

Did the Alsace last year,stayed at nice campsite at Eguisheim.Beautiful village(see internet)Bus into Colmar.Bus went the pretty way throught some interesting villages!Enjoy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eb*

Barry

The town of Obernai is lovely - and these is a fab restaurant, I think called Les Dimes. Nobbles us for about £100 for a meal for two, but to hell with it!

The Camping Municipal is excellent.

Walk over the foot bridge to Germany from Strasbourg (trains from Obernai)

My blog page is here re the camping munipal and the site has recently some upgrades.

www.obernai.fr for the town

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have had a good rake round the net this afternoon and it certainly looks a region worth seeing. I cant wait. Our trip will probably last from the end of May until maybe October so we will take our time in this region before either heading east towards Austria and Slovenia or south and just bumbling around France at a really slow pace. 

We might fulltime soon so may save the east until then.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> We might fulltime soon so may save the east until then.


Ah, but does she know this?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > We might fulltime soon so may save the east until then.
> ...


Yep! it was her that the other week came out with it after two years of me banging on about it. Next April apparently! Well I wont hold my breath as we have been there before but It looks serious this time!

Just got to decide if we do it in the Original Hank the Tank or get a newer one but so far my research into new vans tells me they are either too expensive or not up to the job we need.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Just got to decide if we do it in the Original Hank the Tank or get a newer one but so far my research into new vans tells me they are either too expensive or not up to the job we need.


Try this one, the place and the motor 

48.19298, 7.11438

Too many wheels?


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Eb*



Rapide561 said:


> Barry
> 
> The town of Obernai is lovely - and these is a fab restaurant, I think called Les Dimes. Nobbles us for about £100 for a meal for two, but to hell with it!
> 
> ...


A few years ago was on a long walk through France, part was following the border along the Rhine.

So big rucksac, walking boots etc. Got this bright idea to walk across a bridge into Germany, take a short break, turn back over the bridge and continue walking south on the French side.

Sat 15 minutes on a seat in Germany, just over the bridge, turned round and walked back into France, then immediately left along the road along the Rhine.

After about 100m walking along in France suddenly a car coming towards me screeches to a halt slewed across the road, in the next few seconds same from behind. I stopped with my mouth open as from the car in front 5 fit people jumped out mostly aiming guns at me, then a few more from behind.

I'm thinking, f..k me (and I don't usually swear), it's like a cross between the Sweeney and Miami vice and I'm in the middle.

After a few minutes of hostile questioning I got lots of slapps on the back, mistaken identity... again!

Sorry to hijack the thread, but walking across a Rhine bridge brought it all back.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Eb*



veevee said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


I know the feeling,iget mistaken for James Bond as well :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Eb*



lifestyle said:


> veevee said:
> 
> 
> > Rapide561 said:
> ...


Understandable that it may be so for you Les, for me I think I think it was mistaken for one of the Bader Meinhoff gang.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Just got to decide if we do it in the Original Hank the Tank or get a newer one but so far my research into new vans tells me they are either too expensive or not up to the job we need.
> ...


Wow. What a superb stopover. Do you think they allow overnighting there as its in a national park? The tag axle looks pretty well set up though. No rear lounge though! I will definately be putting that one in the sat nav.

Many thanks.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Wow. What a superb stopover. Do you think they allow overnighting there as its in a national park? The tag axle looks pretty well set up though. No rear lounge though! I will definately be putting that in the sat nav.Many thanks.


Overnighting? - well there's only one way to find out 

I'm sure the place is a popular overnight spot when the snow is there.

If you were to get moved on, further up the valley there's another spot - not quite so scenic but, pretty good for a Plan B.

48.21355, 7.13598

Nice area for walking/cycling (if you have strong calf muscles) and scootering. 

..... and a nice little ride out on the scooter:

48.11275, 7.10009

Oh, I see you're already there


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. What a superb stopover. Do you think they allow overnighting there as its in a national park? The tag axle looks pretty well set up though. No rear lounge though! I will definately be putting that in the sat nav.Many thanks.
> ...


Looks great. Thanks very much.


----------

